
A farewell to email - deng
https://lwn.net/Articles/768483/
======
jrnichols
I thought this was an interesting read. To me, it's kind of sad to see the
direction that email has gone. And that direction is right into the hands of
Google/Gmail. They have managed to take such a huge marketshare of email users
that it's frightening to me. The smaller providers and even home/self hosting
mail servers are getting shoved out of the way, and often spam prevention is
the excuse. People end up just giving up and going with Google.

I had hoped things would be different.

